# Pa System Setup



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm looking for what would be basic PA setup. So Far I have the following:

- Two 2x10 Speakers that Patch Cables could hook up to (I don't know the proper terms for these types of cables)
- A small 4 input mixer 
- Microphone

My main question is what would complete the chain, in order to make a working PA.
- I'm pretty sure it might be a Power amp? But I can't get a straight answer out of the internet for some reason. Please send me a link on whatever I need to complete this PA system. - Make it a Low cost one too.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

To recommend a power amp we would need to know what speakers you have. Make/model?


----------



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

They are DBM classic speakers.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

not sure, but I think these are not PA speakers, but home audio. If so, they are unsuitable for PA use.


----------



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

would they work for pa at all?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Depends what you mean by "work". Yes, you could probably hook up your mic and mixer to an amp and get sound out of them. But you would find them "lacking" at best and they probably aren't robust enough for live music (i.e. they might not last long). Plus, you usually need to get PA speakers up in the air and consumer speakers usually don't have the hardware for that.

You would probably be surprised how cheaply you could rent a real PA. In fact a decent powered speaker might even do the job, depending on what you're after.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If they're home audio speakers you'll blow them pretty quickly.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

while not definitive.......the weight of the PA mixer might give you an idea as to whether it is powered or not....if it is "heavier" it may be powered.....otherwise hook up your system and try it on low volume........what is the make/model of the mixer........while those speakers may not be adequate for PA you may be able to upgrade the drivers using the existing cabs.........most PA speakers are 2 way, or 3 way with crossovers to seperate the bass and treble sounds (mid range on a 3 way system....cheers, Gerry


----------

